# FocusListener + Textfeld Funktion



## dadom110 (30. November 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

folgendes kleines Problemchen schüttelt mir heute an diesem freundlichen Mittwoch morgen die Hand:

Ich verwende einen FocusListener, den ich auf TextFelder anwende, sieht so aus:


```
FocusListener FL=new FocusListener()
		{
			public void focusGained(FocusEvent arg0) {
			}
			
			public void focusLost(FocusEvent arg0) {	
			}
		};
		
		txt_feld[1].addFocusListener(FL);
```

Alles wunderbar und wunderschön. Jetzt hab ich das folgendes Problem: Wenn der Fokus  auf dem Textfeld liegt, soll er den gesamten Text makieren, sollte doch so gehen:


```
txt_feld[1].selectAll();
```

Folgendes Problem stellt sich nun: Der Fokuslistener wird auf 10 solcher Textfelder angewand und liefert doch mit " arg0.getcomponent() " die Componente zurück, das Event ausgelöst hat. Leider ist dieser Wert von Typ "Component" und weist somit nicht die "Fähigkeiten" (= selectAll) eines Textfeldes aus (wäre ja auch problematisch, weil ja auch ein Button den Fokus erhalten kann und der die Funktion selectAll nicht besitzt) Wie lässt sich das Problem umgehen, bzw kann man den Listener sagen das er versuchen soll ein SelectAll anzuwenden? Aber dazu müsste man ja erst mal an die Funktionen von dem JTextField ran kommen... eure Profesionellen Ratschläge sind mal wieder gefragt, danke schon mal im vorraus

Mfg
Dom


----------



## mart (30. November 2005)

Hi,

müsste doch so gehen (habs nicht ausprobiert):


```
public void focusGained(FocusEvent e) {

    Object obj = e.getSource();

    if (e.getSource() instanceof JTextField)  {
      ((JTextField)obj).selectAll();
    }
  }
```

Gruß

-mart-


----------



## dadom110 (30. November 2005)

Das hat ja super geklappt, dank Dir !


----------

